

A slightly, conservative, review of Hardy Heron - sbt
http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/the-definitive-review-of-ubuntu-linux-804-hardy-heron
The site has some very amusing sections, like their Linux section
http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/category/education/technical/linux<p>The other sections are mostly offensive. Please don't pay attention to them.<p>But what I want to know as someone who is not from the US is: are the people joking? or are they actually for real?
======
thwarted
Am I the only one who finds light grey text on a light grey background hard to
read? This seems to be a common color choice these days, and it's getting as
annoying as rounded corners and pastel gradients eventually became. High
contrast text, please. I have to stare at and focus on this stuff.

------
jamesbritt
Why, the, commas?

~~~
jm4
I never realized things had gotten to the point where people can't even put
together a sentence fragment without gross grammatical errors. How do these
morons even make it out of middle school? It's a sad state of affairs when so
many people lack the most basic written communication skills.

